# Fluval edge 12g Mod?



## seantelope (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a simple LED mod for the fluval edge as many of you know its lighting isn't the greatest for planted tanks? Something simple and easy? All the ones i see are pretty complex, and I'm not that great with technology and DIY haha. Thanks!


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=cr&ei=OeTBUoyNNorxoAS8g4LQBw#q=fluval+edge+light+mod


----------



## jtamir (Dec 11, 2013)

*Cheap and effective LED modification*

I have a Fluval edge 12G for about 3 years. After my second set of the original LED fixture died, I recently decided to improvise. I bought new 3 X 19 inch submersible LED light bars on Ebay (for a total of 31$ including shipment). Each bar has 57 high output LEDs (no par data available…). I fix them together with an electric insolation tape. You can control the angle of the light bars so all the tank gets light. You can also buy the shorter version and install them inside the tank (submersible!!). I tried that, but had a problem of algae growing on the bars. So far my plants are growing nicely (so is my BBA).


----------



## honest (Dec 17, 2013)

jtamir said:


> I have a Fluval edge 12G for about 3 years. After my second set of the original LED fixture died, I recently decided to improvise. I bought new 3 X 19 inch submersible LED light bars on Ebay (for a total of 31$ including shipment). Each bar has 57 high output LEDs (no par data available…). I fix them together with an electric insolation tape. You can control the angle of the light bars so all the tank gets light. You can also buy the shorter version and install them inside the tank (submersible!!). I tried that, but had a problem of algae growing on the bars. So far my plants are growing nicely (so is my BBA).


how bright is it?? thats pretty sweet man thx for sharing, i might go this route


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't vouch for long term results, but I'm currently experimenting with putting the Fluval Nano light in my 6 gal spec (exactly the same as your 12 gal tank, but not as tall, all electronics and filters are otherwise identical). It fits under the hood... _mostly_. Maintains the clean look of the tank, and considerably more light output than the stock lights (which you can easily remove with four screws).

Hagen Fluval Nano Aqua Life and Plant Performance LED Lamp:
Amazon.com: Hagen Fluval Nano Aqua Life and Plant Performance LED Lamp: Pet Supplies


That said, I apparently got lucky on the price: mine was $50 two weeks ago, instead of $70 right now (and free Amazon shipping). Same price as the 42 LED OEM option, so I gambled on it.

I'm happy with the light so far, although I need to do more work to get the hood to fully close with it in place.


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok correct me if im wrong but the fluval edges use 2 mr11 bulbs, stock? 

If so just replace them with mr16 leds. The thing is the higher powered mr16's tend to heat up alot and fail. Also they can get quite long and may not fit. 

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/nano-reefs/50871-fluval-edge-6-gallon-6.html

http://dx.com/s/mr16?Sort=ReviewsCount


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Deano85 said:


> Ok correct me if im wrong but the fluval edges use 2 mr11 bulbs, stock?
> 
> If so just replace them with mr16 leds. The thing is the higher powered mr16's tend to heat up alot and fail. Also they can get quite long and may not fit.
> 
> ...


There are two models of Fluval Edge. The original model used two MR11 halogen bulbs, yes. The newer versions, however, all come with LED fixtures instead. Not sure which the OP has.

The original ones can indeed be upgraded to LED MR16 bulbs, as you can see in the thread you link as well as here in the Official Fluval Edge thread. I'm not sure that they put out the same amount of light as some of the others under consideration, however, and further, the household lighting MR16s are definitely not optimized for use in the humid environment found under the aquarium hood, nor are they designed to output photosynthesis spectrum lighting like the dedicated units are.


----------



## Deano85 (Nov 14, 2011)

kman said:


> nor are they designed to output photosynthesis spectrum lighting like the dedicated units are.



I think you're drinking some fluval koolaid. 6500k would work just fine.


Also look at the specs.

Size: 14 cm x 15.5 cm (5.5 in x 6 in)
Number of LEDs: 84
Wattage: 8W
Lumens:* 321 LM*
Lux: 5952
CRI: 7800K


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Deano85 said:


> I think you're drinking some fluval koolaid. 6500k would work just fine.
> 
> 
> Also look at the specs.
> ...


Fluval is far from the only aquarium lighting company to mix other color LEDs in their fixtures, rather than all just white, but no worries, it doesn't bother me if you have an issue with Fluval in particular. And yes, going that route, 6500k would be the best option.

My point, however, was that if the OP recently bought a Fluval Edge, it's far more likely that he has the newer version that's already LED-based (just inadequate). If that's the case, there's nowhere for him to plug in an MR16 bulb, since that's only on the older Halogen version of the Edge tank lights.


----------

